# Humminbird HD DI Combos



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking to put a new GPS, fish finder Combo for the boat. We primarily are after walleye and perch on erie, but we also chase the kings in Michigan. I've been a die hard Garmin man for years, but they feel like they are way behind on the technology. Humminbird seems to be the ticket but I was hoping to hear everyone's input. I hear Lowrance equipment is great but the customer service and warranty is horrible. The unit is going on a 20' Lund Alaskan, and we don't use electric trolling motors (interference?). Is the Down Imaging worth the $$$? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess maybe you can be the judge of which pics are better. It's not totally fair as on this unit the 2d is from the trolling motor transducer and the DI transducer is on the rear of the boat so they aren't comparing apples to apples.
This is from an HDS unit so I may be a little partial to Lowrance but to each his own.
If you look at the bottom DI pic you can see the disturbance from the TM prop on the top of the pic. If I played with this I could have cleared the pics up quite a bit.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a 798 Hd SI DI and I really like the unit. The only thing I wish is to have got the bigger screen. But great product and new downloads from HB to upgrade units.


----------

